# New user



## SirQuej (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys

I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hi. I'm based in Leeds and currently get my beans from The York Coffee Emporium. I'm no coffee expert but do appreciate a really nice freshly ground coffee. My favourite style is probably a Black Americano with 2 shots but I also drink Latte and the odd Espresso.

Anyway, look forward to asking many questions...lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum

Some good places to get coffee in Leeds


----------



## SirQuej (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Mrboots2u

Funny you should mention that as one of the reasons I joined was to try and find a few more good local bean roasters who I can get coffee from. I like the beans roasting to order and don't generally buy pre roasted beans so I would like a local place where I could maybe order some beans and go and collect them straight from the roaster...

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not tried them but north star are based in Leeds

foundry roasters are excellent and are in Sheffield , they offer discount to forum members too ( check banners )

few from Leeds here , I think the guys from Mrs Athas roast now too but again I have no idea of the quality

good cafes though

athas , laynes, opposite


----------



## SirQuej (May 3, 2015)

Excellent, thanks Mrboot2u

Meanwood is quite close to me so I might drop in on North star.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SirQuej said:


> Excellent, thanks Mrboot2u
> 
> Meanwood is quite close to me so I might drop in on North star.
> 
> Thanks


I mispent quite a bit of my youth in Leeds ....


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mrs Athas is called Maude coffee I think. (Not tried it, but its a great coffee place so I'm guessing it will be good). Limini in Bradford do some good coffees, if you call in they'll even make you one so you know what it's supposed to taste like.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Go to Laynes Espresso > buy piccolo/macchiato > change mind about favourite drink


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Long black FTW!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

